# General Questions



## Billiam (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello Everyone!

Been ubering since January 2015 so far its not horrible. I mainly do it just to subsidize my current finances since from reading here I wont get rich. LOL.

I have some general questions that if someone could help me out with that would be awesome and greatly appreciated.

How come when I look at the rider app it shows vehicles all over the place when I know there is not a vehicle there. Like when I go online out near my house, (which is out in BFE) I see cars driving down my street and but still list a pickup would be like 17 minutes.. Then the same car is on three streets over in a blink... Like ghost cars..

I saw a mention about a P2P license.. What the heck is that?

I really would like to use two devices, one for Uber and the other for my personal use so as not to get kicked off line.. Where is the best help with that?

Dress code? Does everyone dress the part or are you just casually dressed?

I saw a driver with an UBER placard in his front window, where does one get one of those I choose to mark my vehicle?

Thanks...

Billiam


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

P2P license is only required in Columbus. Some other cities have their own licensing required, I doubt Dayton has passed any regulations requiring a license.

Some people think those are ghost cars to make the market look less dead. I guess it's possible, but we don't have ghost cars here in Columbus. The GPS usually lags tracing a vehicle though, so it's hard to track a moving Uber (intentional).

You can use two devices, one for the Uber app and another for your phone number. Uber gives you a 4S which can only run Uber to start with, but they charge $10/week for it. I prefer to use my own device, currently using a Virgin burner phone, about $37/month with unlimited data and no contract, just have to buy the phone upfront for $50+.

For summer I've switched to Hawaiian shirts or regular t-shirts and cargo shorts. Don't wear a suit like they would make you believe every driver does.

You don't need a placard, but you can try your local Uber office...but I don't think you have one, just Cbus, Cinci, and Cleveland. You can also just print your own.


----------



## Billiam (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I typically dress in cargo shorts and a Polo shirt.

I am not sure but the ghost cars are sort of annoying. before I used to see just a few cars, now its like there seems to be like 4-5 in my house area which I know is not true. Its all good but just sort of annoying. I use my own IPhone 5s and I probably will look into the burner phone situation.

I guess I am going to look at the whole mileage tracking thing since I did not really think of it before and I am driving more that I used to. This week I drove 6 days and I am taking a break tonight. So I guess I need to track my miles in regards to the IRS situation and justify expenses and stuff.

Placard not real important, I typically drive in cognito anyways. I am yet to physically meet any other driver and introduce myself as another Uberer! lol...

Again,

Thanks..


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Billiam said:


> I guess I am going to look at the whole mileage tracking thing since I did not really think of it before and I am driving more that I used to. This week I drove 6 days and I am taking a break tonight. So I guess I need to track my miles in regards to the IRS situation and justify expenses and stuff.


Definitely want to track your miles. I hear some people use apps, but I've always used a $1 notepad since my delivery days. Every work mile this year is expensed at $.575 against your gross, which is a huge deduction in what you'll pay at the end of the year on the 1099 side of your taxes. Figure if you drive 10,000 miles you get to expense $5,750, which will net you something like $1.5k-2k in less taxes paid (15.3% SS, then Federal, State, and Local). Uber only tracks your on trip mileage which is likely around 50-70% of your total work miles, so having your own records is necessary to deduct all work miles.



> Placard not real important, I typically drive in cognito anyways. I am yet to physically meet any other driver and introduce myself as another Uberer! lol...


Since we have P2P licenses here we also have window tags the same as other for hire vehicles here do. Passengers don't pay attention, but police and parking attendants usually do for good or for worse. At least the tags can get me into Crew Stadium (MAPFRE Stadium) to do drop offs, assuming traffic isn't so backed up that I can't get anywhere near the stadium...which it usually is. New drivers without their tags, i.e. most drivers on the road, can't do that.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Billiam said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Been ubering since January 2015 so far its not horrible. I mainly do it just to subsidize my current finances since from reading here I wont get rich. LOL.
> 
> ...


POST # 1 /Billiam: Ahoy and Welcome
to the UP.Net Forums from
Thunderstorms Threatening Marco Island
on Florida's Wild SSW Coast.

UPNF was set up as a Searchable Data-
base with, now, 298,000 Posts and Replies
from 16,200 Members on 5 Continents ov-
er the Last 417 Days. The Fact$ that You
Need to $ucceed are IN here!

It is Important to Form Relationships
with Notable and Well-Known Mem-
bers as they are Most Likely to Help
when Needed.

You are in good shape [email protected]; UberHammer
# 4 Notable is a "Buckeye" and
Author of a Helpful Blog on Cost
Calculations for "NUberers".

I'll let
Other Locals fill You in on Vital Hybrid(Personal+TNC) Insurance to
Financially Protect You, F&R Dashcams
(Dishonest PAX & Inebriated Females), WeatherTech Floorliners and BarfBags
(Don't lose a Full Shift Early to Emer-
gency Cleaning of Biohazards).

Mentoring Bison, over and out.


----------

